
Earth’s Mysterious Magnetic Field, Stored in a Jar - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/earths-mysterious-magnetic-field-stored-in-a-jar
======
mirimir
> Today, the scientific consensus is that the field arises in Earth’s outer
> core, where the movement of liquid iron creates a giant, self-perpetuating
> electromagnetic dynamo, ...

I get that this is in the New Yorker, but "self-perpetuating" is just _wrong_.
It's dissipating rotational energy, I think. I believe that "self-exciting" is
more accurate. Yes?

------
pouta
For a moment I saw .jar which would be a surprising title

~~~
marzell
I'd click on that.

